# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Dashuria dhe Fejesa nga nje kendveshtrim tjeter!!

## fisniku-student

Duke trajtuar një temë të tillë, ne besojmë se do i shërbejmë një shtrese të gjerë të shoqërisë sonë islame.

Studiuesit e demografisë, sa herë që përmndin botën arabe dhe atë islame, e etiketojnë atë me termin “Bota e rinisë”. Ndërkohë që me termin “Bota e të moshuarve” etiketohet perëndimi në përgjithësi. Në perëndim, përqindja që zënë të rinjtë është vetëm 40 %. Ndërkohë që rinia në botën arabe dhe atë islame zë mbi 60 % të popullsisë.

Kur flasim mbi moshën e re, kemi si synim moshat nën tridhjetë vjeç. Dhe tema mbi të cilën do të diskutojmë, prek pikërisht këtë grupmoshë, në veçanti ata që janë në prag të martesës.

Shumë të rinj dhe të reja, kanë nevojë të njihen dhe informohen mbi çështje të tilla si vendimi për martesë, fejesa, martesa etj... Sa herë që më jepet rasti të kontaktoj me të rinj dhe të reja, pyetjet mbi një jetë bashkëshortore dhe familjare të lumtur janë të shumta.

Para se një çift të bashkohen në një strehë të vetme, duke u martuar, islami ka caktuar disa faza dhe etapa, me qëllim që këtij çifti t’i garantohet një jetë sa më normale dhe e lumtur. Gjatë fejesës, si djali dhe vajza informohen mbi njëri-tjetrin, u jepet rasti të njihen më mirë, shihen, bisedojnë dhe në fund, merret vendimi për t’u martuar ose jo. 

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Teoritë mbi të cilat realizohet një lidhje martesore.*

Nëse një djalë, njihet me një vajzë, takohet me të dhe të dy vendosin të martohen, cilat janë ato kritere dhe standarte që e bëjnë këtë djalë t’a pranojë vajzën për bashkëshorten e ardhshme dhe anasjelltas?

*Teoria e parë,* është teoria e standarteve. Secili prej nesh, është rritur në një familje, ambjent dhe atmosferë të caktuar, ku ai ka përftuar disa vlera, tradita, sjellje dhe edukatë të caktuar. P.sh, në këtë ambjent ku është rritur, ai ka mësuar se feja është diçka themeltare. Në këtë ambjent, ai ka mësuar se morali dhe ndershmëria, ia shtojnë dinjitetin dhe personalitetin njeriut. Gjatë fazës së njohjes mes djalit dhe vajzës, secili prej tyre përpiqet të zbulojë vlerat, edukatën dhe zakonet e palës tjetër, dhe sa janë ato të ngjashme dhe të përshtatshme me të tijat. Nëse ata ndajnë vlera, tradita dhe morale të përbashkëta, të dy e pranojnë njëri-tjetrin.



*Teoria e dytë,* është teoria e ngjashmërive. Kjo teori, është për ata të rinj, që janë të moralshëm, të ndershëm, të suksesshëm, bujarë etj... por nga ana tjetër janë nevrikë. Nëse këta gjejnë një vajzë të moralshme, të ndershme, të suksesshme, bujare por dhe nevrike, një vajzë e tillë bëhet tërheqëse. Ndonjëherë, një i ri që është bujar, me të gjetur një vajzë me këtë veti, e pranon atë. Herë të tjera, një djalë me natyrë të qetë, me të zbuluar një vajzë me të njëjtën natyrë, e kërkon dhe e pranon për bashkëshorte. Një zemërgjerë, kërkon një vajzë të tillë. Një koprac, kërkon një vajzë koprace. Një fjalë e urtë arabe thotë:”Çdo shpend, jeton mes llojit të tij.”

Thotë Zoti në Kuran rreth këtij fakti:*”Gratë e ndershme janë për burra të ndershëm dhe burrat e ndershëm janë për gra të ndershme.” (Nur: 26)*

Në këtë teori, nuk bëjnë përjashtim dhe njerëzit e ligj. Thotë Zoti rreth këtyre:*”Gratë e pandershme janë për burrat e pandershëm dhe burrat e pandershëm janë për gratë e pandershme. “(Nur: 26)*

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Teoria e tretë,* është ajo e vetive plotësuese. Këtu bëjnë pjesë ata të rinj, të cilët kërkojnë tek pala tjetër atë që i mungon atij vetë. Këta plotësojnë veten, me anë të palës tjetër. Kështu, ka të rinj që janë të shkurtër, por që bashkëshorten e duan të gjatë. Mund të jetë djalë i shëndoshë, por që bashkëshorten e kërkon të jetë e dobët. Mund të jetë një vajzë serioze dhe pa shumë fjalë, por që kërkon për bashkëshort një djalë gazmor dhe shakaxhi. 



*Teoria e katërt,* është ajo e analizës. Kjo teori, është kur një vajzë është shumë e lidhur me babanë e saj dhe personalitetin e tij. Kur një i ri, kërkon dorën e dhe të dy ulen së bashku që të prezanohen, vajza zbulon se personaliteti i këtij djali, është i përafërt me atë të babait të saj. Kështu, ajo jepet dhe lidhet me këtë djalë, për shkak të dashurisë dhe lidhjeve të forta që ajo ka me babanë e saj.

Kjo mund të ndodhë dhe me djalin, i cili zbulon se vajza të cilës i ka kërkuar dorën, ka shumë tipare dhe veti të përafërta me nënën e tij, me të cilën është shumë i lidhur. Kështu, ai e don vajzën, për shkak të lidhjes dhe dashurisë që ka për nënën.



*Teoria e pestë,* është ajo e të qënit pranë njëri-tjetrit. Shpesh herë, një djalë njihet me një vajzë dhe më vonë martohen, për shkak se ata banojnë pranë njëri-tjetrit, në një lagje, rrugë apo pallat. Ata mund të jenë edhe kolegë në punë, ose në shkollë.

Sot, me zhvillimet teknologjike, ka ndryshuar plotësisht koncepti i të qënit afër me dikë. Sot, e ke pranë dikë, e shikon dhe bisedon me të, edhe pse distanca mes jush është me mijëra kilometra. Me anë të internetit është bërë e mundur që personat që jetojnë në anën tjetër të globit, t’i shohësh dhe të bisedosh me ta sikur i ke para vetes. 

>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Teoria e gjashtë,* është ajo e joshjes dhe tërheqjes fizike. Sipas statistikave, shumica e djemve dhe e vajzave në mbarë botën, lidhen, dashurohen, fejohen dhe martohen, në bazë të kësaj teorie. Sot është bërë zakon që një djalë të fejohet ose martohet me një vajzë, për shkak të fizikut të saj plot hire. Kjo ndodh edhe me vajzat, të cilat fejohen dhe lidhen me djem, thjesht duke gjykuar hijeshinë e fizikut të tyre. Një teori dhe kriter i tillë, ka përfshirë të gjithë botën. Ashtu siç bota është e përfshirë nga globalizmi politik, kulturor, ekonomik etj... është e përfshirë dhe nga globalizmi fizik. Të shumtë janë kanalet televizive, gazetat, librat dhe revistat të cilët i bëjnë reklamë trupit dhe fizikut të përsosur. Të rinjtë dhe të rejat, kanë filluar t’i kushtojnë më shumë rëndësi trupit dhe fizikut të tyre, seç i kushtojnë anës shpirtërore, besimit, kulturës, arsimimit etj... Kjo ka ndodhur për shkak të ndikimit të fuqishëm të kulturës perëndimore, e cila po importohet nga brezat e rinj.

Grekët e lashtë kishin një perëndi që e adhuronin, e cila ishte perëndia e bukurisë, Venusi.

Ne si muslimanë, nuk është se e refuzojmë një lidhje dhe martesë me bazë tërheqjen dhe joshjen fizike. Madje ne e përkrahim, por ajo nuk duhet të bëhet në kurriz të fesë, moraleve dhe vlerave njerëzore.

Pasi përmendëm teoritë kryesore mbi të cilat bazohen lidhjet, fejesat dhe martesat, pyetja që lind është: Cila nga teoritë e mësipërme është më e sakta dhe e duhura? Cilën prej tyre duhet të zgjedhë një i ri dhe e re për të zgjedhur shokun e jetës?

Për asnjërën nga këto teori, nuk mund të themi se kjo është më e mira apo më e pavolitshmja. Për të thënë se cila është më e mirë dhe e volitshme, duhet që të shtojmë disa kritere të tjera, kritere të cilat i përmend vetë i dërguari i Zotit a.s.

Në dy hadithe, ai përmend dy teori, njërën për të rinjtë dhe njërën për të rejat.

Përsa i përket kritereve që duhet të ekzistojnë tek një vajzë, thotë Profeti a.s:”Një grua merret për katër gjëra: Bukurinë e saj, pasurinë, farefisin dhe përkushtimin e saj fetar. Kërko atë të përkushtuarën fetarisht, t’u mbushshin duart me dhe!”

Kurse përsa i përket kritereve që duhet të plotësojë një djalë, për të qenë bashkëshort i një vajze, thotë Profeti a.s:*”Nëse dorën e vajzës tuaj e kërkon një fetar dhe njeri i moralshëm, atëherë pranojeni këtë lidhje. Në të kundërt do të ndodhë fitne në tokë dhe degjenerim i madh.”* 

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

>>>

Kurse përsa i përket kritereve që duhet të plotësojë një djalë, për të qenë bashkëshort i një vajze, thotë Profeti a.s:”Nëse dorën e vajzës tuaj e kërkon një fetar dhe njeri i moralshëm, atëherë pranojeni këtë lidhje. Në të kundërt do të ndodhë fitne në tokë dhe degjenerim i madh.” 

Në këtë hadith, Profeti a.s nuk e ka neglizhuar dhe shpërfillur joshjen dhe tërheqjen fizike. Ai nuk e ka shpërfillur as teorinë e analizës, të qënit pranë, vlerave dhe vetive plotësuese dhe ngjashmërive.

Kështu, kurdo që i përmbahemi kriterit të caktuar nga Profeti Muhamed a.s, mund t’a zgjedhim shokun e jetës sipas shijeve dhe teorive të mësipërme.

Një herë, ndodhesha në Kairo për një ligjëratë. Pasi përfundova ligjëratën, më erdhi një vajzë dhe më tha:”Jam në një hall të madh. Unë jam tridhjetë e dy vjeçe dhe sa herë që prindërit e mi më propozojnë një djalë për t’u fejuar, madje ndërmarrin dhe hapa konkretë, unë refuzoj. Unë jam shumë e lëkundur përsa i përket vendimit të fejesës dhe martesës, pasi kam frikë se do të dështoj. Çfarë më këshillon të bëj?”

Unë i thashë:*”Kur prindërit e tu të kanë propozuar një djalë, përse nuk pranon të paktën që të njihesh dhe prezantohesh me të?”*

Ajo u përgjigj:*”Unë nuk kam asnjë problem mbi këtë çështje, por i frikësohem dështimit që mund të pasojë më vonë.”*

Unë i thashë:*”Me qëllim që si fejesa ashtu dhe martesa më vonë të mos dështojë, duhen respektuar disa rregulla dhe parime. Dhe fillova t’i flas mbi disa parime dhe pyetje, me të cilat mund të zbulohet personaliteti i personit që ka kërkuar dorën e vajzës dhe anasjelltas. Me anë të këtyre pyetjeve, garantohet suksesi i fejesës dhe më pas i martesës.*

Vajza më tha:*”Por unë kam një problem tjetër!”
*
*“Çfarë problemi?”* e pyeta unë.

Ajo më tha:*”Në fakt, unë nuk jam muslimane, por jam e krishterë. Dhe problemi më i madh në fenë tonë, është se po u martova, nuk mund të divorcohem sido të jenë kushtet dhe rrethanat. Unë duhet të jetoj me atë burrë, sido qoftë dhe për gjithë jetën.”
*
Nga ana ime, unë fillova t’i ofroj disa zgjidhje, por ajo e refuzonte secilën prej tyre. Në fund i thashë:*”Tani do të propozoj zgjidhjen e vetme që ka mbetur.”*

Ajo pyeti:*”E çfarë do më propozosh?”*

Unë i thashë:*”Të propozoj të konvertohesh në muslimane.”*

Ajo pyeti:*”Çfarë?! E përse duhet t’a bëj këtë?! Çfarë do të ndryshojë nëse bëhem muslimane?!”*

Unë i thashë:”*Në islam, nëse njihesh me një djalë, fejohesh, martohesh, jeton me të për disa vite dhe e shikon se e ke të vështirë të vazhdosh, ti si femër ke të drejtë të kërkosh divorcin.”
*
Ajo pyeti e habitur:*”Çfarë duhet të bëj që të jem muslimane?”*

Unë i thashë:*”Është shumë e thjeshtë. Duhet të dëshmosh që nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Allahut dhe se Muhamedi është i dërguari i Tij.”* dhe ajo e pranoi këtë zgjidhje.

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

>>
*Kriteret e një bashkëshorteje të denjë*, të përcaktuara në hadithin e mësipërm të Profetit a.s, janë me qëllim që të garantohet një martesë e suksesshme dhe jetë famljare e lumtur. Nga programet e shumta televizive, konsulencat që më vijnë, trajnimet etj... kam zbuluar se martesat më të suksesshme janë ato që janë realizuar duke zbatuar kritetret dhe porositë e profetit Muhamed a.s.

Nëse një i ri martohet me një vajzë, vetëm se ajo është fetare, edhe pse ajo nuk është e bukur, e fisshme dhe nga një familje e pasur, a mund të jetë një martesë e tillë suksesshme?

Përgjigja është *“Po”* mund të jetë martesë e suksesshme, nëse ky i ri ka aftësitë dhe gatishmërinë e duhur që të përshtatet me këtë vajzë me të cilën është martuar vetëm për faktin që ajo është fetare. Padyshim që kjo ka të bëjë me psikologjinë e këtij të riu, edukimin dhe durimin e tij.

Edhe pse Profeti a.s i ka kushtuar më shumë rëndësi përkushtimit fetar të pretendentes për martesë, ai nuk i ka shpërfilluar dhe neglizhuar kriteret e tjera, si pasuria, bukuria dhe niveli shoqëror. *“Një grua merret për katër gjëra: Bukurinë e saj, pasurinë, farefisin dhe përkushtimin e saj fetar. Kërko atë të përkushtuarën fetarisht, t’u mbushshin duart me dhe!”*

Kështu, Profeti a.s ka përmendur katër kritere të rëndësishëm, ku përkushtimi fetar duhet të zërë vendim më të madh. Në vend që secilin nga këto katër kritere t’a vlerësojmë me 25 pikë, le t’a vlerësojmë përkushtimin fetar me dyzet pikë, kurse të tjerët me pesëmbëdhjetë. 

Nëse ka të rinj të cilët janë shumë të dhënë pas bukurisë, elegancës dhe hijeshisë fizike, le t’i shtojë pikët e pamjes dhe bukurisë së vajzës. Kështu, nëse i jep fesë dyzet pikë, le t’i japë kriterit të hijeshisë tridhjetë pikë.

Nëse një i ri është i dhënë pas pasurisë, le t’i shtojë pikët e këtij kriteri tek vajza me të cilën kërkon të martohet. Nëse dikush tjetër është i dhënë pas kriterit të nivelit shoqëror dhe e kërkon bashkëshorten e tij të jetë nga një familje e fisshme, le t’i shtojë pikët e këtij kriteri dhe të zbresë pikët e bukurisë dhe pasurisë.

Çdo i ri, le t’i vlerësojë kriteret e përcaktuara nga Profeti a.s, sipas karakterit, prirjeve dhe pikës së tij të dobët. Çdo i ri është i lirë që marrëdhëniet e tij shoqërore dhe familjare, t’i ndërtojë sipas prirjeve dhe parimeve të tij, por duke respektuar fillimisht kriterin e përkushtimit fetar.

Një herë ndodhesha në Aman, kryeqytetin e Jordanisë për një ligjëratë. Pas ligjëratës, një i ri mu afrua dhe më tha:”*Unë dhe gruaja ime kur u martuam nuk ishim të përkushtuar në fe, megjithatë ndiheshim të lumtur dhe të gëzuar. Pas pesë vitesh martesë, unë fillova të përkushtohem në fe dhe i kërkova bashkëshortes që të falej dhe të vishte hixhabin. Ajo filloi të falej, por gjithësesi nuk pranon të veshë hixhabin. Unë nuk e di çfarë të veproj, mos duhet t’a divorcoj?!”*

Unë i thashë:*”Nëse secili që ndryshon fenë apo ideologjitë e tij, divorcohet nga bashkëshortja dhe braktis fëmijët, do të ndodhte katastrofë në shoqëri.”*

Ashtu siç lëkundet pasuria dhe bukuria, ashtu lëkundet edhe besimi, i cili herë forcohet dhe herë të tjera dobësohet. Secilit prej nesh i ndodh që të ndjejë se besimin e ka shumë të fortë disa kohë, ndërkohë që pas disa kohësh ai e ndjen që besimi i është dobësuar.

Për këtë, Profeti a.s thotë:*”Një besimtar, nuk quhet i tillë në çastin kur kryen imoralitet...”*

Pra, në momentin kur një besimtar vepron një gjynah të rëndë, besimi i tij është në nivelet më të ulëta, gjë e cila ia mundësoi këtë vepër të ligë. Me t’a përfunduar këtë vepër, ai pendohet, kërkon falje dhe i lutet Zotit.

Kur ti u martove me bashkëshorten tënde, e zgjodhe sipas modelit tënd dhe sipas teorisë së ngjashmërive. Të dy ju nuk faleshit dhe besimin e kishit të dobët. Ty, Zoti të nderoi me përkushtimin në fe, gjë e cila i mungon bashkëshortes tënde. Me qëllim që edhe ajo të përkushtohet dhe të përfitojë nga udhëzimi i Zotit, kjo kërkon kohë dhe përpjekje. Zemra nuk është një kyç që hapet dhe mbyllet me çelës dhe sipas dëshirës. Zemrat e njerëzve janë mes dy gishtave të Zotit dhe Ai i ndryshon sipas dëshirës.

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Verejtje:*Une nuk jam Autor i ketyre Shkrimeve


*Mosha më e përshtatshme për t’u martuar.*

Një herë ndodhesha në Britani, për të trajnuar të rinjtë dhe të rejat mbi fejesën. Numri i të rinjve ishte pesëdhjetë, dhe po aq ishte i të rejave. Gjatë trajnimit, një nga vajzat u ngrit dhe më pyeti:*”Cila është mosha më e përshtatshme për t’u martuar?”*

Unë iu përgjigja:”_Mosha më e mirë dhe më e përshtatshme për t’u martuar, është mosha e pjekurisë. Nëse djali apo vajza janë të pjekur dhe të gatshëm për të mbajtur përgjegjësi, atëherë kjo është mosha më e përshtatshme.”_

Një djalë mund të jetë tridhjetë vjeç, por nuk është i aftë për martesë pasi nuk është i pjekur. Një i ri që është euforik, sillet dhe reagon si fëmijë, mendon dhe llogjikon si i vogël, nuk është i aftë për t’u martuar.

Ndonjëherë mund të gjejmë një të ri që është vetëm tetëmbëdhjetë vjeç, por është i pjekur, i ndërgjegjshëm, flet dhe reagon si të ishte dyzet vjeç. Një i ri i tillë, është i aftë të martohet kurdo.

Ka vajza që janë vetëm pesëmbëdhjetë vjeçe, por arsyeja dhe llogjika me të cilën shfaqen, të bën të ndjesh se je para një gruaje të madhe. Një vajzë e tillë është e pjekur dhe e aftë për martesë. Ndërkohë, që një vajzë tjetër, edhe pse është njëzet e pesë apo tridhjetë vjeçe, nuk është e gatshme dhe e aftë për t’u martuar. Kjo, pasi ajo nuk është e pjekur dhe vazhdon të mendojë dhe sillet si fëmijë.

Dikush e pyeti dijetarin e njohur Ibnul Kajjim:*”Kush është më i mirë, uji apo buka?”
*
Ibnul Kajjimi i tha:”*Uji është më i mirë dhe i dobishëm për të eturin, kurse buka për të uriturin.”*

Po të shohim, Profeti a.s përmend katër cilësi dhe kritere që duhen respektuar në pretendenten për bashkëshorte. Ndërkohë që ai përmend vetëm dy kritere për djalin që kërkon dorën e një vajze. Thotë Profeti a.s:*”Nëse dorën e vajzës tuaj e kërkon një fetar dhe njeri i moralshëm, atëherë pranojeni këtë lidhje. Në të kundërt do të ndodhë fitne në tokë dhe degjenerim i madh.”
*
Përse vallë nuk e përmend kriterin e bukurisë tek i riu që ka kërkuar dorën e një vajze? Mos vallë djemtë i kushtojmë më shumë rëndësi pamjes dhe hijeshisë, më shumë se ç’i kushtojnë vajzat?

Përgjigja është se ashtu siç djemtë i kushtojnë rëndësi pamjes së jashtme, ashtu edhe vajzat i kushtojnë rëndësi.

Atëherë, përse kur Profeti a.s caktoi kriteret e bashkëshortes, përmendi dhe bukurinë e saj, ndërkohë që kur caktoi kriteret e bashkëshortit, për vajzën, nuk e përmendi hijeshinë dhe pamjen e tij?!

Këndvështrimi dhe koncepti që ka djali për bukurinë dhe hijeshinë, është i ndryshëm nga koncepti i vajzës. Djemtë, e shohin bukurinë në pamjen e jashtme, fizike. Padyshim që atij i intereson dhe morali, bukuria shpirtërore e vajzës etj... Por, fillimisht ai jepet pas bukurisë dhe hireve të fizikut.

Ndërkohë që vajza ka një koncept dhe perceptim të ndryshëm përsa i përket bukurisë dhe hijeshisë. Për vajzat, pamja e jashtme dhe hijeshia, ka rëndësinë e saj, por ajo kurrë nuk i afrohet hijeshisë shpirtërore, moralit dhe përkushtimit në fe. Kështu, feja e sheh bukurinë në moralet dhe edukatën e djalit.

Prandaj, shohim që Profeti a.s e ka caktuar kriterin e bukurisë dhe hijeshisë, por sipas konceptit të secilës palë, si të djalit ashtu dhe të vajzës.

Një djalë i hijshëm dhe i moralshëm, hyn në një dhomë ku ndodhen tre vajza, bisedon me ta për dhjetë minuata dhe del. Pas kësaj, pyeten tre vajzat, se çfarë u pëlqeu tek ky djalë.

Vajza e parë thotë:*”Mua më pëlqeu mënyra e të folurit.”*

E dyta thotë:”*Mua më pëlqeu qetësia që e karakterizonte.”*

E treta thotë:*”Mua më pëlqeu mënyra si mendonte.”*

Të tre këto vajza folëm mbi hijeshinë, por sipas konceptit të secilës. Njëra prej tyre e shihte bukurinë tek qetësia e djalit, tjetra e shihte tek mënyra si mendonte dhe tjetra tek mënyra si fliste dhe bisedonte.

Sot në perëndim, bëhen shumë studime dhe hulumtime, mbi metodat dhe rrugët si t’a bëjnë më të suksesshme periudhën e fejesës.

Një nga këto studime, unë e kam në dorë dhe ky studim titullohet “Ndikimi i përgjumur.” Qëllimi dhe objektivi i këtij studimi, ishte të zbulojë periudhën më të volitshme të fejesës, gjatë së cilës të fejuarit e njohin-njëri tjetrin. Studimi y krye në Amerikë dhe u zbulua se periudha e fejesës më e përshtatshme dhe e cila garanton një martesë të lumtur, duhet të jetë tetëmbëdhjetë muaj.

Veçse, duhet pasur parasysh koncepti i fejesës në perëndim dhe në islam. Në perëndim, të fejuarit mund dhe të bashkëjetojnë me njëri-tjetrin, mund të kenë kontakte seksuale etj...

Nëse në Amerikë, fejesa nuk duhet të zgjasë më shumë se tetëmbëdhjetë muaj, po në islam, sa duhet të zgjasë? Sa duhet të jetë periudha e fejesës, me qëllim që të gjykojmë nëse martesa do të jetë e suksesshme apo jo?

Në fakt, në islam nuk përcaktohet periudha e fejesës. Në islam përcaktohen disa kritere dhe standarte, të cilat nëse realizohen periudha e fejesës mund të zgjasë edhe një jave të vetme dhe pas një jave finalizohet me martesë. Nëse këto kritere dhe standarte arrihen në një muaj, atëherë një muaj është i mjaftueshën. Nëse ato arrihen në një vit, atëherë një vit është i mjaftueshëm.

Kështu, shohim që në islam nuk kemi një ligj të përcaktuar mirë, sipas të cilit periudha e përcaktohet një herë e mirë për të gjithë martesat dhe fejesat dhe nuk tejkalohet.

Gjatë fejesës ndodhin një sërë zhvillimesh si prezantimi mes djalit dhe vajzës, mbledhja e informacionit për secilin, studiohet projekti i martesës, konsultimi, falja e namazit të istihares etj... Të gjithë këto, kërkojnë kohën e duhur. Nëse djali dhe vajza i kryejnë të gjithë këto brenda një jave, atëherë ata janë të gatshmë për t’u martuar. Një çift tjetër u duhet një vit që t’i kryejnë të gjithë këto zhvillime.

Kështu, çështja e periudhës së fejesës është diçka relative, ajo varet nga vendi, koha, njerëzit dhe rrethanat.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kush është personi i duhur për të mbledhur informacion?*
Të mbledhësh informacion mbi dikë, nuk është diçka e kollajtë. Gjëja e parë me të cilën përballet një djalë pasi të njohë një vajzë dhe t’i pëlqejë pamja e saj, është mbledhja i informacionit të duhur.

Informacioni është shumë i rëndësishëm për fillimin dhe mbarëvajtjen e çdo projekti. Duke qenë se martesa është projekti më i rëndësishëm në jetën e njeriut, mbledhja e informacionit të duhur rreth vajzës dhe djalit, bëhet akoma më i rëndësishëm.

Në rastin e fejesës dhe të martesës, unë e këshilloj si djalin ashtu dhe vajzën, që çdo informacion rreth palës tjetër, t’a shënojnë në një letër. Gjithashtu, i këshilloj që informacionin t’a shënojnë të shoqëruar me burimin e tij. Për këtë, ajo mund të ndërtojë një grafik, ku të shënojë si informacionet e marra nga vetë djali/vajza, nga kolegët, të afërmit, shokët etj...

Përsonat të cilët mund të përdorim për të grumbulluar informacionin e duhur rreth vajzës/djalit me të cilin duam të fejohemi, duhet të kenë tre cilësi:

*1 –* Të jetë i paanshëm dhe i drejtë. Këtu bën përjashtim kushdo që kërkon t’a prishë këtë lidhje për një arsye ose për një tjetër.

*2 –* Të jetë i besueshëm. T’i kërkosh dikujt informacion mbi persnonin me të cilin do të martohesh, është si t’i kërkosh të të këshillojë. Dhe këshilla në një rast të tillë duhet të jetë e sinqertë. Thotë Profeti a.s:*”Nëse dikush ju kërkon t’a këshilloni, këshillojeni me sinqeritet.”
*
Fatime bintu Kajs, vajti tek i dërguari i Zotit a.s dhe i tregoi se Muavije dhe Ebu Xhehm kishin kërkuar dorën e saj. Pasi i tregoi këtë, ajo e pyeti:”Po ti, çfarë mendon o i dërguar i Zotit?”

Profeti a.s i tha:”Përsa i përket Ebu Xhehm, ai nuk e ul shkopin nga supi (gjithmonë në udhëtim). Kurse Muavije është një fakir duarbosh.”

Për të dy këta persona, Profeti a.s i dha informacionin e duhur dhe të saktë.

Në një ndodhi tjetër, vëllai i Bilal ibnu Rebah, kërkoi dorën e një vajze në Medine. Familjarët e vajzës, shkuan dhe pyetën Bilalin, duke qenë se ai ishte një ndër shokët e Profetit a.s dhe muezini i muslimanëve gjatë jetës së Profetit a.s. Me t’u takuar me Bilalin i thanë:”Vëllai yt ka kërkuar dorën e vajzës tonë, prandaj kemi ardhur të të pyesim!”

Bilali u përgjigj:”Vëllai im është me moral dhe fe të dobët.”

Edhe pse çështja kishte të bënte me vëllanë e tij, Bilali u tregua i sinqertë dhe ofroi informacionin e saktë.

Ndonjëherë, ndodh që familja e djalit dhe e vajzës që po fejohen, njihen dhe kanë lidhje miqësore. Kjo bën që shumë nga këto familje të mos ineteresohen dhe të mos mbledhin informacion rreth djalit dhe anasjelltas. Projekti i martesës ka nevojë të studiohet dhe të mblidhet gjithë informacioni i duhur, me qëllim që të mos befasohemi më vonë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Diferenca në moshë mes bashkëshorteve.*
Nëse një çift i plotësojnë të gjithë kriteret e përmendura me lart, janë të hijshëm dhe e kanë pranuar njëri-tjetrin, janë fetarë, të moralshëm, të mirëedukuar, rrjedhin nga familje të fisshme etj... por kanë dallime në moshë, a mund të jetojnë një jetë të lumtur? A është kriter i konsiderueshëm dhe i rëndësishëm dallimet në moshë mes të fejuarve dhe të martuarve më vonë? A mund të jetojnë të lumtur një çift, ku djali është njëzet e shtatë vjeç, kurse vajza vetëm shtatëmbëdhjetë? A mund të jetë e suksesshme një lidhje, kur vajza është njëzet e dy vjeçe, kurse djali që ka kërkuar dorën e saj njëzet e një?

Për tiu përgjigjur kësaj pyetjeje, ne kemi nevojë ti referohemi jetës së Profetit tonë të nderuar, paqja e Zotit qoftë mbi të. Tek ai kemi modelin më të mirë në çdo fushë, pa përjashtuar atë të martesës. Gruaja e tij Hadixheja, i propozoi atij për martesë në një formë indirekte. Dallimi në moshë mes Profetit a.s dhe Hadixhes ishte shumë i madh. Asokohe, Hadixheja ishte dyzet vjeçe, kurse Profeti a.s vetëm njëzet e pesë. Kështu, Hadixheja ishte pesëmbëdhjetë vite më e madhe se Profeti a.s.

Një martesë tjetër me dallim të madh në moshë, është martesa me Aishen. Profeti a.s ishte pesëdhjetë e dy vjeç, kur u fejua me Aishen e cila asokohe ishte vetëm nëntë vjeçe. Diferenca në moshë është mbi tridhjetë vite.

Në moshën pesëdhjetë e tre vjeçe, Profeti a.s martohet me Seuda bint Sema e cila ishte pesëdhjetë e gjashtë vjeçe.

Në moshën pesëdhjetë e katër vjeçe, Profeti a.s martohet me Hafsa bintu Umer e cila ishte tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçe.

Në moshën pesëdhjetë e pesë vjeç, Profeti a.s martohet me Ummu Selemen, e cila ishte në një moshë ose një vit më e madhe se Profeti a.s.

Kështu, përgjigja e të gjithë pyetjeve të ngritura më sipër është: Kjo varet nga aftësitë e secilit për tiu përshtatur palës tjetër. E rëndësishme në një fejesë dhe martesë, është pjekuria dhe mosha mendore dhe jo mosha që është e regjistruar në çertifikatën e lindjes. Nëse një vajzë tridhjetë vjeçare fejohet me një djalë njëzet vjeçar, por që kanë të njëjtin nivel pjekurie, diferenca e moshës nuk ndokon në suksesin e martesës dhe në jetën familjare më vonë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Fejesa nëpërmjet internetit.*

Duke qenë se teknologjia zhvillohet me hapa galopant, kohët e fundit kanë filluar të krijohen lidhje, fejesa dhe martesa nëpërmjet internetit. Me anë të bisedave në chatt, kanë filluar të lindin lidhje të cilat evolojnë në dashuri dhe vullnet për t’a kurorëzuar me fejesë dhe më pas martesë. Të shumta janë ato vajza dhe djem, të cilët pyesin nëse duhet të fejohen dhe martohen me palën tjetër, të cilën e kanë njohur nëpërmjet internetit.



Sot, unë e konsideroj internetin si një nga fazat e prezantimit mes dy personave që duan të fejohen. Nga përvoja ime, përqindja e informacionit dhe prezantimit mes një djali dhe vajzë nëpërmjet internetit nuk e kalon 15 %-shin. Prandaj, për të vendosur, si vajza ashtu dhe djali, kanë nevojë të ulen, të shihen dhe të diskutojnë përballë njëri-tjetrit. Ata kanë nevojë të dinë rreth familjes së njëri-tjetrit, edukatës, ambjentit ku është rritur, shokët etj...

Unë di shumë raste, kur të rinjtë kanë vendosur të fejohen dhe të martohen, vetëm nga kontaktet nëpërmjet internetit. Por kur janë ulur dhe kanë diskutuar, të dy kanë pasur mendim të kundërt.

Bisedat pa e parë njëri-tjetrin ofrojnë vetëm 35 % të informacionit, ndërkohë që gjuha e trupit, shikimi dhe biseda e drejtpërdrejtë, ofron 65 %-shin tjetër. Shpesh herë, të rinjtë pëlqehen vetëm me shikimin dhe takimin e parë.

Thotë Profeti a.s rreth kësaj:*”Shpirtrat janë ushtarë të mobilizuar. Shpirtrat binjakë qëndrojnë pranë njëri-tjetrit, kurse shpirtat e kundërt larg.”
*
Gjithësesi, edhe pse me anë të internetit informacioni është i mangët, përmban shumë të pavërteta, është i papëlqyeshëm etj... nuk mund të themi se çdo martesë që realizohet nëpërmjet internetit është e prirur të dështojë. Një martesë e tillë mund të jetë e suksesshme, edhe pse mundësia për këtë është në përqindje shumë të ulët. Unë personalisht, kam arritur të martoj më shumë se një çift nëpërmjet internetit. Madje, unë dhe grupi im i punës, keme hapur një faqe internetit (www.zawajtech.com) me anë të cilit ua lehtësojmë të rinjve dhe të rejave muslimane prezantimin dhe më pas fejesën dhe martesën. Gjithçka realizohet nën vëshgimin dhe kujdesin e drejtpërdrejtë të një grupi pune. Gjithashtu, edhe pas martesës ne u ofrojmë ndihmën dhe konsulencën tonë për çfarëdo problemi.

Kështu, të zgjedhësh shokun/shoqen e jetës nëpërmjet internetit dhe në kufinjtë e të lejuarës, nuk ka asgjë të keqe, por që duhet të shoqërohet me takim, prezantim, mbledhje informacioni nga burime të tjera etj... Të njëjtat gjëra vlejnë dhe në martesat që bëhen me mblesëri, me ndërmjetësi, me anë të revistave, kanaleve televizive, telefonave celularë etj....

----------


## fisniku-student

*Marketingu i vajzave.*

Një ndër problemet me të cilat ballafaqohen shumë vajza dhe familje, është se duhet pritur që vajzën e tyre t’a kërkojë dikush.

Një herë, unë transmetova një emision satelitor me temë “Marketingu i vajzave”. Ky emision, u kritikua shumë ashpër nga disa vende arabe. Ndërkohë që nga disa vende të tjera u prit shumë mirë. Ajo që më bëri t’a shfaq këtë emision në transmetim direkt satelitor, është se jo vetëm në vendet arabe, por dhe në shumë vende të tjera, vajzat dhe familjet e tyre duhet të presin djalin që vjen dhe kërkon dorën e tyre. Herën e fundit, më erdhi një email nga Australia, ku vajzat e muslimanëve atje, prisnin në shtëpi derisa dikush të kërkonte dorën e tyre. Ndërkohë që të rinjtë muslimanë, për shkak të mosinformacionit, detyrohen të kërkojnë vajza në vendet e tyre të origjinës. Ky fakt ishte një shtysë akoma më e fuqishme për emisionin.

Gjatë emisionit, unë përmenda shumë fakte dhe tekste në Kuranin famëlartë dhe nga tradita profetike.

Kështu, pëmenda rastin e dy vajzave të Shuajbit, ku njëra prej tyre shprehu simpatinë e saj në mënyrë indirekte për Musanë a.s.

Gjithashtu, përmenda faktin që Umer ibnul Hattabi kërkonte një burrë të ndershëm dhe të përshtatshëm për vajzën e tij Hafsa. Për këtë, ai i propozoi fillimisht Uthmanit, më pas Aliu, Ebu Bekrit dhe në fund Hafsa u martua me Profetin a.s.

Fakti që babai apo nëna kërkojnë një djalë të mirë për vajzën e tyre, nuk ka asgjë të keqe. Jo vetëm kjo, por në islam është e lejueshme që edhe vetë vajza apo gruaja, t’i propozojë për martesë një djali. Të gjithë e dimë që një nga gratë e Medines, vajti dhe në prezencën e muslimanëve të tjerë, i propozoi Profetit a.s për martesë. Një propozim i tillë mund të jetë direkt dhe indirekt.

Vetë juristët muslimanë, e kanë diskutuar një çështje të tillë në librat e fikhut dhe e kanë lejuar.

Nuk ka asgjë të keqe që një vajzë t’i dërgojë një letër, email apo mesazh një djali dhe t’i thotë që ajo uron të martohet me një djalë si ai. Diçka e tillë është e lejueshme në Sheriatin islam, ndërkohë që traditat dhe zakonet tona e shohin shumë të dënueshme. Padyshim që kjo është një e metë e shoqërive, zakoneve dhe traditave tona.

Në koleksionin e imam Muslimit, transmetohet një hadith tjetër që e përforcon idenë e mësipërme. Transmeton imam Muslimi se e Sad ibnu Haulea, nga fisi Benu Amir, ishte i martuar me Subejan. Sad ibnu Haulea vdiq në haxhin e fundit të Profetit a.s. Gruaja e tij Subej’i ishte shtatzanë, dhe disa ditë pas vdekjes së shoqit, ajo lindi. Pas pak kohësh, ajo filloi të zbukurohej për ata që dëshironin të fejoheshin me të. Një nga shokët e Profetit a.s, Ebu Senabil, e pa dhe gjithë habi e pyeti:”Përse je zbukuruar kështu?! Mos kërkon të martohesh kaq shpejt?! Për Zotin nuk ke për t’u martuar derisa të kalojnë katër muaj e dhjetë ditë!”

Tregon vetë Subej’a:”Kur më tha këtë gjë, unë mblodha plaçkat e mia dhe vajta tek i dërguari i Zotit a.s t’a pyes për atë që kishte ngjarë. Ai më tha që me lindjen e foshnjes, unë isha e lirë të martohem nëse dëshiroj.”

Prandaj, përsa i përket çështjes së martesës ajo nuk duhet të trajtohet si diçka e fshehtë, intime dhe problematike.

Edhe pse para 1.400 vitesh, muslimanët e parë nuk i kishin këto komplekse që kemi ne. Në atë kohë, ata nuk e shihnin të keqe që babai të kërkojë një bashkëshort të denjë për vajzën e tij, ose vetë vajza të kërkojë një bashkëshort të tillë për veten.

Ashtu siç është e lejuar që djali të kërkojë dorën e vajzës, ashtu pranohen dhe dy format e lartpërmendura.

Një herë, ndodhesha për një ligjëratë me gra dhe vajza të reja. Kur përmenda se në islam lejohet që vajza t’i propozojë një djali, një nga vajzat u ngrit dhe më tha:”Nëse jam unë ajo që i propozoj për martesë një djali, me këtë sikur unë e ul veten para tij. Çfarë mendon ti?”

Unë i thashë:”Nuk ka përse të jetë ulje dhe cënim i dinjitetit tënd. Në fund të fundit, martesa nuk është gjë tjetër përveçse ofertë dhe kërkesë. Ashstu siç ka të drejtë djali të kërkojë dorën tënde, edhe ti e gëzon këtë të drejtë. A konsiderohet si ulje dhe poshtërim për djalin, nëse ai kërkon dorën tënde dhe ti e refuzon?! Normalisht që nuk konsiderohet si ulje dhe poshtërim. E njëjta gjë ndodh dhe me vajzën, nëse ajo i propozon për martesë një djali dhe ai e refuzon. Ajo nuk ka përse të ndihet e fyer dhe e poshtëruar në këtë rast. Është e njëjta gjë, nëse ajo bën kërkesë për t’u pranuar në një universitet dhe i refuzohet kërkesa.”

Gjithësesi, unë e di që vajza ndihet e ofenduar dhe e poshtëruar nëse i propozon për martesë një djali dhe ai e refuzon. Kjo ndodh për shkak se edukata që kemi marrë në familjet dhe shoqërinë ku jetojmë, e ushqen një ndjenjë të tillë.

Prandaj, themi që çdo njeri e vlerëson sipas formimit, traditës dhe edukimit, formën e fejesës që i përshtatet më shumë. çfarëdo forme të zgjedhë një djalë ose vajzë, nëpërmjet internetit, mblesërisë, propozimit direkt apo indirekt etj... duhet të plotësojë kushtet dhe kriteret që kemi përmendur më lart.

Sot ekzistojnë institucione të ndryshme që ofrojnë konsulencën dhe ndihmën e tyre për një përzgjedhje të mirë mes të fejuarve. Gjithashtu, ofrojnë konsulencën e tyre falas, për një jetë bashkëshortore të lumtur. Një nga këto është dhe një revistë elektronike në Amerikë, e cila studion vetitë dhe cilësitë e secilit nga pretendentët për fejesë apo martesë. Kjo revistë botohet nga “Instituti Kombëtar i Familjes dhe Atësisë” dhe “Fondacioni 1+1” në bashkëpunim me Kishën Ungjillore.

Të gjithë të dhënat dhe informacionet e kësaj reviste, janë rezultate dhe studime të ndërmarra nga këto dy institucione.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dhurata martesore në islam (mehri).*
Çështja e dhuratës martesore në islam (mehrit) është një çështje e debatueshme dhe shpesh herë ajo bëhet objekt sulmi nga orientalistët, kundërshtarët e islamit ose edhe nga dikush që e ka keqkuptuar atë. Duke qenë se dhurata martesore është nga kushtet e martesës, sipas tyre, kjo e kthen vajzën në një mall që shitet dhe blihet.


Për të replikuar dhe për t’i dhënë një përgjigje bindëse një dyshimi të tillë, duhet të kemi parasysh disa pika:

*1* – Në islam, dhurata martesore shihet si një vlerë që kontribon në forcimin e lidhjeve bashkëshortore.

Ne jemi dëshmitarë të shumë fejesave të prishura nga djemtë, për arsye të rëndomta. Ka të rinj të cilët janë fejuar dhe e kanë prishur fejesën kushedi sa herë, thjesht për shkak të papërgjegjshmërisë. Fejesa dhe martesa janë lojëra, të cilat nëse nuk të pëlqejnë mund t’i braktisësh dhe të kërkosh një lojë tjetër. Një fejesë e prishur, padyshim që ndikon keq për emrin e vajzës.

Në përgjithësi, burrat janë më të dhënë pas pasurisë dhe shtimit të saj, se ç’janë gratë. Duke i kërkuar burrit të paguajë një shumë të caktuar të hollash para se të martohet, bëhet me qëllim që të kuptohet serioziteti dhe përgjegjshmëria e tij. Në rastin kur burri pranon të nxjërrë një shumë të caktuar nga pasuria e tij, ky është një tregues i seriozitetit dhe sinqeritetit të tij.

Kështu, kuptojmë që dhurata martesore nuk është për të vlerësuar bashkëshorten, por është për të provuar seriozitetin dhe sinqeritetin e tij.

Edhe pse islami e ka ligjëruar dhuratën martesore, Profeti a.s në një hadith që flet mbi këtë çështje thotë:”Gratë më të bereqetshme, janë ato që kërkojnë më pak dhurata martesore.”

Me këtë hadith, kuptojmë që me dhuratën martesore nuk synohet vlerësimi i vajzës, apo trajtimi i saj si një mall që shitet dhe blihet.

Dhurata e martesës së vajzave të Profetit a.s ishte shumë simbolike. Kjo, edhe pse ishin vajzat e të dërguarit të Zotit, njeriut më të mirë dhe më të privilegjuar mbi faqen e dheut. Dhurata martesore që Aliu i ofroi Fatimes, vajzës së Profetit a.s, ishin dy-tre derhemë. Mos vallë vlera e Fatimes, vajzës së Profetit a.s, ishte dy-tre derhemë?! Kjo, duke ditur se Profeti a.s e kishte përmendur Fatimen me katër gratë që kanë arritur pjekurinë dhe përsosmërinë shpirtërore dhe morale.

Prandaj, dhurata martesore nuk ka përse të shihet si vlerësim për vajzën. Ajo nuk është më shumë se provë për të sprovuar seriozitetin e personit që ka kërkuar dorën e saj.

Zakonisht kur shkojmë të lëmë një takim tek një doktor privat, na kërkohet të lëmë një shumë si parapagim, për t’u siguruar që e kemi seriozisht dhe që do të paraqitemi në orarin e duhur. Kjo vlerë që parapaguajmë, nuk është për të vlerësuar doktorin dhe njohuritë e tij, por për të vërtetuar seriozitetin tonë.

Veç kësaj, islami nuk e ka caktuar shumën që i fejuari duhet t’i japë të fejuarës para se të martohen. Gjithashtu, islami nuk e ka caktuar që dhurata e martesës duhet të jetë vlerë monetare patjetër. Dhurata martesore është e drejtë e vajzës dhe ajo mund të kërkojë çfarë të dojë.

Unë kam kurorëzuar një çift dhe dhurata që vajza i kërkoi djalit për martesë, ishte që ai t’i mësojë të gjithë Kuranin përmendësh, pasi vetë djali ishte hafiz. Në një rast tjetër, vajza i kërkoi djalit si dhuratë martese, që t’a ndihmojë derisa ajo të përfundojë doktoraturën.

Një student që studion në një shkollë apo universitet privat, duke paguar tarifën vjetore të studimit, ai nuk e pëvetëson univeristetin. Këtë shumë, ai e paguan kundrejt shërbimeve që përfiton nga shkolla.

Në kohën e Profetit a.s, një i varfër dëshironte të martohej por nuk kishte asnjë grosh për t’i dhuruar bashkëshortes. Profeti a.s e pyeti:*”A ke ndonjë unazë, qoftë dhe prej hekuri?”*

Burri i tha:*”Jo.”*

Profeti a.s e pyeti:*”Sa sure ke mësuar nga Kurani?”*

Pasi burri i tregoi suret që kishte mësuar, Profeti a.s i tha:*”Shko pasi të kam martuar me filanen, me kusht që t’i mësosh ato sure që ke mësuar vetë.”*

Një ndodhi tjetër e çuditshme është se imam Ebu Bekr Semerkandij, u matua me vajzën e mësuesit të tij, Ebu Bekr Kasanij. Dhurata martesore që iu kërkua, ishte të shpejgojë librin e mësuesit të tij “Et-tuhfe fil fikh” dhe libri i ri që u shkrua dhe u publikua, u quajt *“Shpjegoi librin dhe i mori vajzën”.
*
Prandaj, dhurata martesore nuk ka përse të shihet si vlerësim dhe nuk është kusht që të jetë vlerë monetare. Ajo mund të jetë arsimim, mund të jetë udhëtim dhe çfarëdo tjetër që i pëlqen vajzës.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Format e fejesës.*

Cila është forma më e mirë e një fejese mes dy të rinjve? Kush duhet të jetë ai që e realizon një fejesë mes tyre? A është e pranueshme që të jetë vajza ajo që i propozon djalit të fejohen, apo duhet që djali të kërkojë dorën e vajzës? A duhet të jetë e lirë vajza për të vendosur për shokun e jetës? A është e pranueshme një fejesë që bëhet nëpërmjet internetit, celularit apo kanaleve sateitore? A është e pranueshme një fejesë që realizohet me mblesëri?

Një ndër problemet më të pikasura në shumë familje, është se vendimi për fejesën e vajzës u takon vetëm prindërve, gjë e cila është e gabuar. Shumë nga këta prindër, e konsiderojnë edhe dhuratën martesore që djali i dhuron vajzës, si të drejtë ekskluzive të tyren. Edhe vetë vendimi për tu fejuar ose jo, është e drejtë e vajzës dhe e djalit.

Prandaj, Profeti a.s thotë:_Një vajzë e virgjër, nuk martohet derisa të japë pëlqimin e saj. Kjo, pasi një vendim i tillë ka të bëjë me jetën dhe të ardhmen e saj._

Shokët e Profeti a.s e pyetën:_Si ta kuptojmë nëse është dakord me këtë fejesë?_

Ai u tha:_Pëlqimi i saj shfaqet me heshtjen e saj._

Heshtja e vajzës, është tregues që asaj i vjen turp të pranojë dhe të japë pëlqimin e saj. Prandaj, heshtja konsiderohet si formë e pëlqimit. Por nëse vajza flet dhe e jep pëlqimin e saj, nuk ka asgjë të keqe.

Një ndodhi tjetër e vlefshme për temëm tonë, është dhe fejesa e Hansa bintul Hidham El-ensarij. Dorën e saj e kishin kërkuar dy persona, Ebu Lubabe, një nga shokët e Profetit a.s dhe një tjetër nga rrethi miqësor i saj. Vajza pëlqente të martohej me Ebu Lubabe, ndërkohë që babai preferonte personin nga rrethi miqësor. Madje, ai e martoi me dhunë, duke mos e respektuar mendimin dhe dëshirën e saj. E gjendur para një fakti të kryer, vajza shkoi tek Profeti a.s dhe i tha:_O i dërguar i Zotit! Babai më ka nëpërkëmbur. Ai më ka martuar pa më pyetur fare._

Profeti a.s i tha:_Martesa nuk është e drejtë e tij. Nëse dëshiron mund të martohesh me kë të duash._

Në një trasnmetim tjetër, Hansa bintul Hidham i thotë Prefetit a.s:_Babai më ka fejuar me filanin, të cilin unë e urrej._

Profeti a.s i thotë:_Pranoje vendimin e babait tënd!_

Vajza i tha:_Unë nuk e pranoj atë që ka bërë babai!_

Profeti a.s i tha:_Atëherë shko martohu me kë të duash, pasi ai nuk ka të drejtë të të martojë me dhunë!_

Atëherë, vajza i tha:_Tani e pranoj vendimin e babait. Por me këtë, doja që të gjithë njerëzit ta dinë që e drejta e martesës është në dorën e vajzës dhe jo të babait._

Babai dhe nëna, mund ti propozojnë vajzës së tyre ndonjë djalë të cilin e shohin të përshtatshmë për të, por jo tia imponojnë. E njëjta gjë është dhe për djalin. rindërit e tij kanë të drejtë ti propozojnë një vajzë, por jo ta detyrojnë të martohet pa pëlqimin e tij.

----------


## SenI_99

Selamun alejukum vella musliman,shum me pelçeu kjo tem,sidomos te drejtat çe i takojn vajzes per te shpreh deshiren simbas lixhit islam,me te vertet te na dhe ne shum vende muslimane vajzat nuk pyeteshin.Ka raste edhe sot qe prinderit vendosin per fatin e tyre,dhe shum keç per kta vajza  çe detyrohen, A thua kan jet te lumtur?apo vuajn e sakrifojn jeten e tyre per hir te traditave apo friges? Zoti ju shperbleft.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Këshilla dhe porosi të shkurtra.*

Në fund të kësaj teme, dua t’i drejtoj të gjithë të fejuarve disa këshilla dhe porosi të shkurtra. Këto këshilla, unë dua t’i konkretizoj duke rrëfyer sekretin e suksesit të tre çifteve të cilët i njoh pesonalisht.



*Historia e parë:* është e një burri të martuar që prej njëzet e tre vitesh. Unë e pyeta, se cili ishte sekreti i martesës së lumtur që kishte përjetuar deri atëherë.

Ai u përgjigj:_”Sekreti qëndron në natyrën e marrëdhënieve që kam ndërtuar me bashkëshorten dhe mbi këtë natyrë, kemi rënë dakort që në fejesë.”_

Unë ndërhyra:_”Që prej njëzet e tre vitesh?”_

Ai u përgjigj:_”Për Zotin që prej njëzet e tre vitesh.”_

Unë e pyeta:_”Cilat janë ato pika mbi të cilat ratë dakort?”_

Ai u përgjigj:_”Gjatë prezantimit dhe kur secili mblidhte informacion për njëri-tjetrin, vendosëm një rregull: Nuk do të grindeshim dhe debatonim rreth gjërave të kësaj bote, por vetëm për gjëra të botës tjetër.”_

Unë i thashë:_”Nuk të kuptova.”_

Ai tha:_”Nëse unë dhe bashkëshortja kemi mendime të ndryshme dhe debatojmë mbi diçka, e pyesim njëri-tjetrin:”Kjo për të cilën po zihemi dhe debatojmë, i përket kësaj bote apo botës tjetër?”_ Nëse ka të bëjë për shembull me ngjyrën e makinës që do të blejmë, markën e mobiljeve etj... këto janë gjëra që i përkasin jetës së kësaj bote dhe që këtu shuhet debati dhe mosmarrëveshja. Për të mos debatuar më tej dhe për t’a zgjidhur çështjen, kemi rënë dakort që një herë t’a sakrifikoj unë zgjedhjen dhe shijen time dhe herën tjetër gruaja.

_Këtë marrëveshje që kemi bërë me gruan, ne vazhdojmë t’a respektojmë edhe tani që kanë kaluar njëzet e tre vite.”_

*Historia e dytë* është e një burri që ka dymbëdhjetë vite i martuar. Kur e pyeta nëse ishte i lumtur me jetën martesore dhe bashkëshortore ai u përgjigj:”Po, jam i lumtur.”

E pyeta:_”Sipas teje, cili është sekreti i suksesit të martesës tënde?”_

Ai u përgjigj:_”Kemi bërë një marrëveshje me gruan që ditën e parë të fejesës.”_

Unë e pyeta:_”E çfarë marrëveshje paske bërë?!”
_
Ai u përgjigj:_”çfarëdo lloj debati dhe mosmarrëveshjeje mes ne të dyve, nuk duhet të dalë nga dera. Ka dymbëdhjetë vite, që ne zihemi, grindemi dhe debatojmë, por vazhdojmë të jemi të lumtur. Asgjë nga debatet dhe mosmarrëveshjet tona, nuk del jashtë derës së shtëpisë.”_

*Historia e tretë* është e një burri që kishte shtatëmbëdhjetë vite i martuar. Kur e pyeta mbi shkakun e suksesit të jetës bashkëshortore, ai u përgjigj:_”Që kur ishim të fejuar bëmë një marrëveshje: Nëse do të grindemi dhe kemi mosmarrëveshje mbi diçka, kjo grindje dhe mosmarrëveshje nuk do i kalojë njëzet e katër orë. Kushdo qoftë fajtori, duhet t’a shuajm konflitin e ndezur dhe të pajtohemi. Për Zotin ka shtatëmbëdhjetë vite që jemi martuar dhe sa herë kemi mosmarrëveshje, përpiqemi t’i shuajmë brenda njëzet e katër orëve.”_

Gjithçka që përmendëm në këtë temë, e thamë me qëllim që përzgjedhja e shokut të jetës të jetë më e studiuar dhe me qëllim që të garantojmë një jetë bashkëshortore dhe familjare sa më të lumtur. Unë jam i bindur që ka çifte të cilat janë martuar pa pasur parasysh asnjë nga kriteret që kemi përmendur, megjithatë janë të lumtur. Kjo është një mirësi dhe begati nga Zoti për këta çifte. Kjo i ngjan më së shumti një personi që e nget makinën shumë mirë, pasi ka kryer një kurs dhe një tjetri që e nget shumë mirë, edhe pse nuk ka kryer kursin e duhur.

Në fund, e mbyllim këtë temë duke u uruar të gjithëve fejesë dhe martesë të lumtur.

----------


## fisniku-student

Zakonisht, të fejuarit përballen me një sërë sfidash dhe vështirësish gjatë periudhës së fejesës. Më poshtë, ne do i përmbledhim disa nga këto sfida:

*Sfida e parë*


* Fantazia e Princit me Kali  te Bardhë - "Fantazia dhe Realiteti "!*


Sfida e parë, ka të bëjë me dallimin mes fantazisë dhe realitetit. Leximi i librave dhe revistave, shikimi i filmave dhe telenovelave romantike, bën që një i ri të formojë një model të caktuar të vajzës me të cilën do të fejohet. Kjo ndodh edhe me vajzat, ku ato ëndërrojnë dhe fantazojnë mbi princin e kaltër të ëndrrave të tyre, i cili i afrohet me kalin e tij të bardhë, e merr dhe të dy fluturojnë drejt vendeve më të bukura. Që në adoleshencë, si djali ashtu dhe vajza, fillojnë të ëndërrojnë mbi personin me të cilin do të fejohen dhe martohen më pas. Ata ëndërojnë mbi vetitë e të feuarit/fejuarës, hijeshinë, personalitetin dhe virtytet.

Një miku im i ka kaluar të dyzetat dhe akoma është beqar. Kjo, për shkak se ai ka caktuar njëzet e tre kritere për vajzën me të cilën do të martohet. Një herë, unë i thashë:*”Për Zotin, po të hysh edhe në xhenet nuk do e gjesh një vajzë të tillë.”*

Kur dikush e pyet përse nuk martohet, ai përgjigjet:_”Akoma nuk e kam gjetur vajzën e cila u përgjigjet të gjithë kërkesave të mia.”_

Askush prej nesh nuk është martuar me vajzën (dhe anasjelltas) që i përshtatet plotësisht. Kështu, ne duhet të ndërgjegjësohemi që përveç ëndrrave, fantazisë dhe dëshirave të pafund, kemi dhe realitet.

Problemi më i madh gjatë fejesës, është se të dy të fejuarit, e pranojnë njëri-tjetrin në bazë të fantazisë dhe imagjinatës së tyre. Me t’u martuar, ata zbulojnë të vërtetën dhe shohin se ajo që kishin ëndërruar mund t’i afrohet vetëm 50 – 60 % personit me të cilin janë martuar tashmë.

Në Kuvajt, ne ndërmorrëm një studim mbi shkaqet kryesore të divorceve tek çiftet e reja në shoqërinë tonë. Ne zbuluam se një ndër shkaqet më kryesore, ishte se aktualiteti me të cilin u përballën pas martese, ishte plotësisht i ndryshëm nga ajo që kishin ëndërruar dhe imagjinuar.

Ëndrrat dhe fantazitë janë të mbushura gjithë romancë, dashuri, gëzim dhe hare. Ndërkohë që aktualiteti dhe realiteti është i mbushur me problemet dhe hallet e përditshme.

Përplasja më e madhe mes ëndrrave dhe realitetit ndodh kryesisht në fillimet e martesës. Kjo, pasi djali për njëzet vite apo më shumë, është rritur dhe edukuar në një familje të caktuar, ka banuar në një mënyrë të caktuar, është ushqyer dhe flen sipas mënyrës së tij. Ky i ri, është lidhur dhe martuar me një vajzë e cila edhe ajo është edukuar në një mënyrë të caktuar, ushqehet dhe flen sipas mënyrës së saj.

Një herë, më erdhi një çift dhe kërkuan të divorcohen. Ngaqë nuk kishin veçse dy vite të martuar, unë i pyeta:_”Po cili është shkaku i divorcit? Ju nuk keni të martuar veçse dy vite?!”_

Djali më tha:”_Për Zotin unë dhe gruaja ime nuk kemi asgjë të përbashkët.”_

Unë i thashë:_”Mirë, por më jep një shembull.”_

Ai më tha:”_Kur flej, unë dua që dhoma të jetë tërësisht e errët, dua errësirë të plotë, sikur të jem brenda një sënduku të zi ku nuk depërton asnjë fije dritë. Ndërkohë që bashkëshortja ime e ka të pamundur të flejë në një ambjent të tillë. Ajo është mësuar në familjen e saj, që të flerë nën dritën e dobët të një llambushke. Kështu, as unë nuk mund të fle me të, dhe as ajo nuk mund të flerë me mua.

Unë e dua çajin pa sheqer, ajo e pëlqen me sheqer. Sallatën unë e dua pa domate, ndërkohë që ajo e pëlqen me domate...”_

Në aparencë, këto dallime duken shumë meskine, por në jetën e përditshme ato marrin përmasa të frikshme. Problemi i këtyre dallimeve, qëndron tek konflikti mes fantazisë dhe realitetit.

Sa më shumë që t’a afrojmë fantazinë me realitetin, aq më shumë e bëjmë të suksesshme fejesën dhe martesën. Diçka të tillë ne mund t’a realizojmë në dy mënyra:

*1 –* Të mbledhim informacionin e duhur dhe të nevojshëm mbi personin që ka kërkuar (dhe anasjelltas) dorën e vajzës. Sa më shumë inforamcion të mbledhë një vajzë mbi djalin që ka kërkuar dorën e saj, aq më shumë i afrohet realitetit duke iu larguar fantazisë. Në këtë mënyrë, ajo shmang surprizat dhe befasitë pas martesës.

*2 –* Të dy pretendentët për t’u fejuar, duhet të prezantohen sa më mirë dhe çiltërsisht me njëri-tjetrin. Kjo arrihet duke i drejtuar njëri-tjetrit dhjetë pyetjet, të cilat do i përmendim më poshtë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Lidhjet Dashurore Para Martese*


Sfida e dytë

Sfida e dytë, ka të bëjë me lidhjet dashurore para martese. Ne shpesh herë gjendemi përballë dilemave të tilla *“A lejohet dashuria në islam?*” Trajtohen tema të shumta mbi dashurinë para dhe pas martese. Dy persona që duheshin para martese, a mund të kenë një jetë martesore të lumtur dhe të suksesshme, apo janë të prirur për një jetë me vuajtje dhe të dështuar.



Kohët e fundit më erdhi një email nga një vajzë e cila ishte njohur me një djalë në chatt. Gjatë bisedave të gjata, diskutimit dhe prezantimit, ajo kishte filluar t’a dojë këtë djalë. Ajo kërkonte të dijë nëse është më mirë që t’i hapet, t’ia tregojë ndjenjat e saj dhe t’i kërkojë të fejohen, apo të heshtë.

Sot, probleme të tilla janë të shumta dhe kanë marrë përmasa të frikshme.

Nga dijetarët dhe juristët muslianë, dëgjojmë gjithçka që ka të bëjë me fenë, por kurrë nuk pranojmë të flasin mbi dashurinë.

Si pa dashje, është krijuar një trekëndor mbi të cilin nuk flitet: *Dashuria, bukuria dhe seksi*. Në përgjithësi, ne si muslimanë, nuk i trajtojmë dhe nuk flasim rreth këtyre tre temave të rëndësishme. Gjithmonë u vijmë rrotull, por pa i ngacmuar.

Le t’i kthehemi sërish pyetjes që ndoshta mundon shumë nga muslimanët: *Si gjykohet dashuria në islam, haram apo hallall?*

Shkurtimisht, themi që dashuria është hallall. Dijetari i madh musliman, Ibnul Kajjim El-Xheuzije thotë:*”Fjala “dashuri”* (në arabisht hub) përbëhet nga dy bashtingëllore *“H*” dhe *“b”*. Përsa i përket bashtingëllores së parë *“H”* ajo shqiptohet dhe del nga fundi i fytit. Ndërkohë që *“b”* del nga buzët. Vetë shkronjat me të cilat shprehet dashuria, Zoti i ka zbukuruar dhe hijeshuar.”

Gjatë një trajnimi, një nga pjesëmarrësit më tha:_”Ju flisni mbi dashurinë para martese dhe dashurinë pas martese. Por, Zoti në Kuran nuk e ka përmendur fjalën “dashuri” kur ka përshkruar marrëdhëniet mes dy bashkëshortëve. Atëherë, përse ju përmendni fjalën “dashuri” ndërkohë që vetë Zoti ka përmendur prehjen dhe mëshirën?”_

Unë i thashë:_”A e pranon dialogun?”_

Ai më tha:_”Sigurisht..”_

Unë:_”Pikësëpari, Kurani famëlartë e përmend fjalën “dashuri” por në një kontekst tjetër. Për shembull, “Zoti i don ata që flasin drejt” “Zoti nuk i don shkatërruesit”
_
Ai ndërhyri dhe tha:_”Unë e kisha fjalën përsa i përket marrëdhënieve bashkëshortore.”
_
Unë i thashë:_”Duhet të jesh i duruar. Siç e pe, vetë Kurani famëlartë e ka përmendur fjalën “dashuri”.
_
Veç kësaj, sipas teje, në traditën profetike, a përmendet dashuria?”

Ai tha:_”Nuk di gjë.”_

Unë i thashë:_”Vetë i dërguari i Zotit ka folur mbi marrëdhëniet e tij dhe dashurinë që ndjente për gruan e tij, Hadixhen. Thotë Profeti a.s:”Unë jam i dashuruar pas saj.”
_
Në një hadith tjetër, Profeti a.s përmend dashurinë e tij për Aishen. Amr ibnul Asi e pyeti Profetin a.s:_”Kush është personi më i dashur për ty o i dërguar i Zotit?”
_
Profeti a.s iu përgjigj:_”Aisheja.”_

Amr ibnul As i tha:_”Kisha si qëllim kush është më i dashuri nga burrat.”
_
Profeti a.s i tha:”_Atëherë është babai i saj, Ebu Bekri.”
_
Tekstet ku përmendet dashuria në traditën profetike, janë të shumtë.

Megjithatë, pjesëmarrësi në trajnim insistoi se dashuria nuk është përmendur në Kuranin famëlartë. Në fund, unë i thashë që një nga kuptimet e fjalës *“miqësi”* (mevedde) që përmendet në Kuran, është dashuria.

Në fund, për t’iu përgjigjur pyetjes nëse dashuria është hallall apo haram, themi që ajo është hallall. Ne duhet t’a dallojmë dashurinë si ndjenjë dhe dashurinë si sjellje dhe veprim. Në perëndim, nuk e bëjnë këtë dallim, kurse ne si muslimanë po. Dashuria si ndjenjë është hallall. Nëse një vajzë ka simpati dhe e don një djalë, deri këtu nuk kemi të bëjmë me diçka haram. Nëse një djali i pëlqen një vajzë, e don dhe ka simpati për të, kjo është diçka hallall. Ajo që e bën këtë dashuri haram, është kur këto ndjenja përkthehen në sjellje dhe vepra. Nëse dy të rinj që duhen, dalin në bregdet dhe të kapur për dore shëtisin, ky veprim padyshim që është haram. Në një rast të tillë, dashuria u kthye nga ndjenjë në vepër dhe sjellje.

Nëse një vajzë e puth një djalë me të cilin është lidhur dhe e don, kjo vepër padyshim që është haram. Vetëm martesa është ajo që e lejon dashurinë të kthehet nga ndjenjë në sjellje, në kuadrin e hallallit dhe të lejuarës.

Profeti a.s thotë:_”Për dy të dashuruar, nuk ka gjë më të mirë se martesa.”_

Këtë hadith, Profeti a.s e tha kur një prind vajti tek ai dhe i tha:_”O i dërguari i Zotit! Dy veta kanë kërkuar dorën e vajzës time. Njëri prej tyre është i pasur, kurse tjetri i varfër. Ne duam që vajzën tonë t’a martojmë me të pasurin. Çfarë më këshillon ti?”_

Profeti a.s e pyeti:_”Po vajza, me kë pëlqen të martohet?”
_
Prindi i tha:_”Me të varfërin.”
_
Atëherë Profeti a.s i tha:_”Për dy të dashuruar, nuk ka gjë më të mirë se martesa.”_

Në këtë rast, Profeti a.s e vlerësoi dhe i dha përparësi ndjenjave të vajzës dhe jo pasurisë. Kjo zgjidhje që Profeti a.s ofroi për prindërit e vajzës, studiohet në universitetet më të fashme të sociologjisë dhe psikologjisë.

Vallë çfarë do të ndodhte nëse prindërit e detyrojnë vajzën të martohet me një të pasur që ajo nuk e don, ndërkohë që ajo është e lidhur me një të varfër? A mund të vazhdojë një martesë e tillë? A mund të ndihet e lumtur ajo vajzë?

Në përgjithësi, një martesë e tillë ka jetë të shkurtër. Pas dy-tre viteve, ky çift do të detyrohen të divorcohen, pasi janë martuar me imponim.

Fakti që familja e vajzës e dinin se ajo dashuron të varfërin është një fakt shumë mbresëlënës. Kjo tregon se familjarët kishin marrëdhënie shumë të mira me vajzën e tyre.

Prej këtu lind pyetja: A konsiderohet si turp dhe e pahijshme që një vajzë t’ju rrëfejë prindërve që ajo e dashuron dhe ka i pëlqen një djalë? A konsiderohet si me vend që ajo t’ju kërkojë prindërve t’a ndihmojnë për këtë zgjedhje nëse është e duhur apo e gabuar? A kemi ndërtuar marrëdhënie kaq të mira me fëmijët tanë, që hallet dhe shqetësimet e tyre t’i ndajnë me ne?

Në fakt, ajo që ndodh rëndom, është se nëse vajza u rrëfen prindërve se ajo e pëlqen një djalë, diçka e tillë konsiderohet si një krim i pafalshëm.

Tek ne në Kuvajt, në universitete studiojnë bashkë djemtë dhe vajzat. Gjatë vitit shkollor, një vajzë njihet me një student dhe me kalimin e ditëve këto marrëdhënie filluan të forcohen derisa ajo filloi të ndjejë simpati dhe t’a dashurojë. Duke qenë se të dy ndjenin të njëjtën gjë për njëri-tjetrin, ata vendosën që këtë lidhje t’a kurorëzojnë me martesë.

Kështu, një ditë, vajza iu drejtua të ëmës e cila shquhej për zgjuarsinë, mençurinë dhe urtësinë e saj dhe i tha:_”O nënë! Unë dua të tregohem e çiltër me ty. U bënë disa kohë që unë kam lidhje me një të ri dhe ai kërkon të vijë të kërkojë dorën time.”_

Këtë histori, ma ka rrëfyer mua personalisht nëna e kësaj vajze. Ajo më tha:_”Kur më tregoi kush ishte ky djalë, unë u shokova. Unë e njihja atë dhe të gjithë familjen e tij. Ai rridhte nga një familje e degjeneruar, babai ishte konsumues i alkolit dhe kishte lidhje jashtëmartesore me disa gra. Djali të cilin donte vajza ime, ishte kopje e të atit.

Megjithatë, unë fillova të mendohem rreth një zgjidhje të përshtatshme.”_

Nëse kjo nënë do e kishte refuzuar që në fillim këtë djalë, vajzës do i shtohej më shumë dashuria, vlerësimi dhe respekti për të. Kjo nënë e urtë dhe e zgjuar, e priti këtë bombë shoqërore me zemërgjerësi.

Ajo i tha vajzës së saj:_O bija ime! Padyshim që unë dhe babai yt e presim me padurim ditën kur ti të vishesh nuse dhe të krijosh familjen tënde. Ndoshta ajo ditë dhe ai çast ka arritur, por fillimisht unë të propozoj që si ti edhe unë të informohemi më mirë rreth këtij djali dhe familjes së tij.”
_
Vajza iu përgjigj:_”O nënë! Ka muaj që unë e njoh këtë djalë dhe nuk kam dëgjuar veçse gjëra të mira rreth tij.”_

E ëma i tha:_”Në këtë rast, ti nuk je para një projekti tregtar, nëse nuk të ecën e mbyll aktivitetin dhe gjithçka përfundon. Ti ndodhesh përballë projektit të martesës dhe krijimit të familjes tënde. Prandaj, le të interesohemi të dyja mbi familjen e tij.”_

Tregon kjo nënë:_”Pas dy javësh, e mora vajzën dhe dolëm të dyja për shëtitje. Gjatë rrugës e pyeta nëse ajo ishte interesuar rreth djalit dhe familjes së tij apo jo. Ajo u përgjigj se e njihte mirë atë djalë. Kështu, i thashë:”Unë kam pyetur mbi familjen dhe prindërit e tij dhe sikur më kanë treguar gjëra të papëlqyeshme rreth babait të tij. Prandaj është mirë që edhe ti të interesohesh dhe të pyesësh nëse këto fjalë që janë përhapur janë të vërteta apo janë thjesht trillime. Ndoshta burimet e informacionit tek të cilat mbështetesh ti, janë më të sakta se burimet e mia.”_

Përveç kësaj, sa herë më jepej rasti dhe bisedonim rreth kësaj teme, unë e nxisja që ajo të interesohej mbi djalin dhe familjen e tij.

Një muaj më vonë, ajo më erdhi dhe më tha:_”O nënë! U bë një muaj që unë të kam folur mbi fejesën me filanin, por tani unë preferoj që t’a lë me kaq.”_

Nëna e pyeti:_”Po përse, çfarë ka ndodhur? Ëndrra ime e vetme është të të shoh të veshur nuse!”
_
Vajza:”_Në fakt, unë u intersova mbi vetë djalin, nënën, babanë dhe gjithë familjen dhe kam zbuluar gjëra që nuk janë të mira. Prandaj dua që t’i ndërpres të gjithë lidhjet e mia me të.”_

Gjatë një trajnimi, unë po ua rrëfeja këtë ndodhi një grupi pjesëmarrësesh. Pasi përfundova, njëra prej tyre më kundërshtoi dhe më tha:_”Unë e shoh si gabim që ju të na e rrëfeni këtë ndodhi dhe reagimi i kësaj nëne mendoj se ka qenë i gabuar. Ajo duhet t’i fliste drejt dhe t’i tregonte të metat e djalit dhe të familjes së tij. Ajo duhej t’i thoshte që lidhjet e saj me këtë djalë janë haram dhe duhet t’i ndërpriste menjëherë.”_

Unë i thashë:_” O motra ime! Çdo nënë e din më mirë si duhet të sillet dhe të reagojë në raste të tilla me fëmijët e saj. E rëndësishme është që kjo nënë të arrijë një rezultat të kënaqshëm nëse i ndodh diçka e ngjashme me vajzën. Nëse ti je mësuar që të komunikosh me fëmijët e tu në këtë formë dhe ato të binden, duke i ndërprerë menjëherë lidhjet me djalin apo vajzën që duan, atëherë nuk ka asnjë problem. Nëse ti ke një vajzë që të bindet kaq verbërisht dhe arrin t’i mposhtë ndjenjat e saj, je e lirë që t’i imponohesh si të duash.”_

Rreth faktit se cila martesë është më e suksesshme, ajo që ka lindur si rezultat i një lidhjeje dashurore apo asaj që dashuria ka ardhur pas martese, janë bërë dy studime. Njëri studim është bërë në Gadishullin Arabik, kurse tjetri është bërë në Amerikë. E veçanta është se të dy studimet, vërtetuan se dashuria që lind pas martese, garanton një martesë dhe jetë bashkëshortore më të lumtur dhe të suksesshme se dashuria para martese. 

*Dashuria para martese, nuk mund të quhet dashuri, por thjesht marrëdhënie dhe lidhje romantike. Dashuria e vërtetë mund të jetë vetëm pas martese.*

Hadixheja, e ndjeu që kishte simpati për Profetin a.s dhe para se të ndërmarrë ndonjë hap, ajo e provoi besnikërinë dhe moralin e tij. Ajo e dërgoi shërbëtorin e saj Mejsere t’a shoqërojë Profetin a.s në një udhëtim tregëtie për në Sham, me qëllim që të zbulojë karakterin e tij. Me t’u kthyer Mejsere nga tregëtia, Hadixheja e pyeti:_”Më trego çfarë ke parë.”_

Mejsere i paraqiti një raport të plotë mbi gjithçka kishte parë tek Profeti a.s gjatë atij udhëtimi.

Kur e dëgjoi, Hadixheja tha:”Këtë dashuri dhe simpati, do e kurorëzoj me martesë.”

Ajo ndërmorri hapat e duhur derisa u martua me Profetin a.s.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Mashtrimet dhe Informacioni I Rremë gjatë Fejesës*

*Sfida e tretë*


Sfida e tretë, ka të bëjë me mashtrimet dhe informacionin e rremë gjatë fejesës. Ndonjëherë, ndodh që vetëm pas martese djali ose vajza zbulojnë që partneri i tyre i ka mashtruar gjatë fejesës. Këta bashkëshortë ose bashkëshorte mashtruese, kanë shfrytëzuar periudhën e fejesës, periudhë në të cilën është vështirë të zbulohet hileja dhe mashtrimi.



Duke dashur që të sigurojmë një martesë të suksesshme, fillimisht duhet të sigurojmë një fejesë të suksesshme. Të prishësh një martesë, është shumë më e vështirë se të prishësh një fejesë. Prandaj, islami ka caktuar fejesën, me qëllim që si djali ashtu dhe vajza, të mbledhin informacionin e duhur, nëse pala tjetër i përshtatet apo jo.

Duke qenë se sot jetojmë një një atmosferë ku mashtrimi, dredhitë dhe informacioni i rremë është i përhapur kudo, duhet të tregohemi të matur në përzgjedhjen dhe miratimin e shokut të jetës.

Gjatë kohës që punoja në gjykatë, më erdhi një burrë i cili kërkonte të divorcohej nga bashkëshortja e tij. Kur e pyeta mbi shkakun e divorcit, ai më la gojëhapur. Ai më tha:”Një ndër kriteret që kërkoja tek bashkëshortja ime e ardhshme, ka qenë që të jetë bjonde dhe me sy të gjelbër. Kur vajta të kërkoj dorën e bashkëshortes time, pashë që ngjyra e syve të saj ishte e gjelbër. Motrat dhe nëna më konfirmuan që edhe flokët i kishte bjonde. Duke qenë se e doja të bukur, bjonde dhe me sy të gjelbër, unë e pranova dhe i kërkova dorën. Por pas martese, zbulova se ngjyra e verdhë e flokëve ishte fallco, d.m.th ajo i kishte të lyer flokët. Kurse për ngjyrën e syve ajo kishte përdorur lente. Që ditën që u prezantuam për herë të parë, unë e pyeta mbi këto hollësi dhe ajo pohoi se flokët i kishte bjonde dhe sytë të gjelbër...”

Një herë tjetër, më erdhi një vajzë e cila kërkonte të divorcohej nga i shoqi me të cilin sapo ishin martuar. Kur e pyeta mbi shkaku, ajo më tha se i shoqi e kishte gënjyer si për moshën ashtu dhe për preardhjen familjare. Ai e kishte falsifikuar çertifikatën e tij të lindjes duke e ulur moshën nga 41 vjeç në 31, dhe po ashtu kishte falsifikuar dhe trungun familjar, duke pretenduar se rridhte nga një familje dhe fis i fisshëm. 

*Si t’a zbulojmë nëse pala tjetër na gënjen ose jo?*

E para, duhet të mbledhim informacion sa më të detajuar.

E dyta, nëse e zbulojmë mashtrimin dhe dredhinë, duhet të kërkojmë sqarim. Le t’a konkretizojmë këtë me një shembull. Një djalë kërkon dorën e një vajze dhe i thotë se ai nuk është i martuar. Nga informacionet e saj, vajza zbulon se ai është i martuar, madje me dy gra njëherazi. Çfarë duhet të bëjë një vajzë e tillë? A duhet që ajo t’a prishë fejesën, apo të martohet?

Shumë vajza hezitojnë dhe lëkunden në një situatë të tillë. Ata u frikësohen fjalëve dhe paragjykimeve të njerëzve, në rast të prishjes së fejesës. Në disa shoqëri, në rast të prishjes së fejesës, gjithmonë faji i mvishet vajzës. Ky është një krim i pafalshëm që ekziston tek disa familje dhe shoqëri. Kjo është në kundërshtim të hapur me ligjet dhe normat e Sheriatit islam.

Kështu, unë e këshilloj një vajzë të tillë, që t’i hapet dhe të kërkojë sqarime nga i fejuari. Ajo dhe familja e saj duhet t’a ftojnë të fejuarin në shtëpi dhe t’i thonë që nga informacionet e tyre del që ai është i martuar ose çfarëdo të mete tjetër. Është mirë që si vajza ashtu dhe familja të përballen dhe t’i sqarojnë me vetë djalin këto probleme. Mund të ndodhë që informacioni të jetë i gabuar dhe djali e hedh poshtë duke vërtetuar të kundërtën. Ose është informacion i saktë dhe ai e pranon. Në një rast të tillë, si vajza dhe familja e saj, e kanë më të lehtë të gjykojnë dhe të marrin një vendim të drejtë.

----------


## fisniku-student

*A duhet të flasim mbi të kaluarën tonë?*


Shpesh herë, më vijnë pyetje dhe konsulenca të shumta, rreth të kaluarës së djemve dhe të vajzave. Një djalë ose një vajzë, në të kaluarën e tyre kanë vepruar gjynahe, kanë pasur lidhje dashurore dhe ndoshta dhe marrëdhënie seksuale jashtëmartesore. Në rast se ata ndodhen para një fejese ose martese të mundshme, a duhet që tu rrëfejnë të fejuarve mbi të kaluarën? A duhet tu rrëfejnë se kanë pasur të dashur ose që nuk është e/i virgjër?



Unë personalisht kam lexuar shumë rreth kësaj pyetjeje dhe problemi që i shqetëson shumë të rinj dhe të reja. Kam lexuar si studime ekspertësh, ashtu dhe mendime juristësh muslimanë.

Gjithësesi, në islam ekzistojnë disa rregulla të përgjithshme të cilat duhe respektuar.

Një nga këto rregulla është se në rast pendimi të sinqërtë, islami i fshin të gjithë gabimet dhe gjynahet e vepruara më parë. Të gjithë muslimanët e parë, kur u martuan, padyshim që kishin të kaluar të turbullt dhe të mbushur me gjynahe. Megjithatë, asnjëri prej tyre nuk i tregoi bashkëshortes se çfarë kishte vepruar.

Kështu, nëse një djalë kërkon dorën e një vajze dhe ajo e pyet nëse ka pasur lidhje me vajza të tjera, ai ndodhet para dy zgjidhjeve:

*E para*, të tregojë të vërtetën. Nëse ka pasur lidhje të mëparshme, ka pasur kontakte jashtëmartesore etj... ta pohojë. Dhe kjo, në të shumtën e rasteve çon drejt prishjes së fejesës dhe martesë.

*E dyta*, ta mohojë. Në këtë rast, ai gënjen dhe mashtron. Atëherë çfarë si duhet të përgjigjet dhe si duhet të reagojë një djalë në raste të tilla?

Për tju përgjigjur kësaj pyetje, duhet të dimë diçka të rëndësishme: A vazhdon ky djalë akoma të ketë lidhje me vajzën apo vajzat e mëparshme?

Nëse ai vazhdon të ketë lidhje me to, unë e këshilloj që të tregohet i sinqertë me vajzën të cilës i ka kërkuar dorën. Le ti thotë që edhe pse kam kërkuar dorën tënde, unë shoqërohem me vajza të tjera dhe nuk kam ndërmend që ti shkëpus këto lidhje.

Por nëse ky djalë, ka pasur lidhje dashurore në të kaluarën me vajza dhe i ka shkëputur këto lidhje, dhe është penduar nga këto lidhje dhe gjynahe, unë e këshilloj këtë të ri që të mos e tregojë të kaluarën e tij. Pas pendimit të sinqertë, Zoti ia ka falur gjithçka ka vepruar më parë.

Në rast se vajza e pyet direkt nëse ka pasur lidhje jashtë martesore, ai nuk duhet ti tregojë por as dhe të gënjejë. Në një rast të tillë, ai duhet të përdorë manovrimet.

Ato janë veprime të shkathëta ose mënyra të tërthorta e dredharake që përdor dikush për t'ia arritur një qëllimi ose për t'ia dalë në krye një pune. Me anë të manovrimit, vajza mund të kuptojë diçka tjetër, ndërkohë që qëllimi i djalit është plotësisht i ndryshëm. P.sh, nëse vajza e pyet djalin nëse ai ka pasur të dashur në të kaluarën. Djali i përgjigjet me *Jo* duke pasur qëllim të kaluarën që nga momenti kur është penduar dhe deri në ato çaste.

Në traditën profetike, kemi dy raste të cilat tregojnë rreth rëndësisë së transparencës në periudhën e fejesës.

Tregon Ummu Seleme, një nga gratë e Profetit a.s:Kur më vdiq bashkëshorti, Ebu Seleme, i dërguari i Zotit a.s dërgoi si shkues Hatib ibnu ebi Beltea për të kërkuar dorën time. Unë i thashë:*Unë kam një vajzë dhe veç kësaj jamë shumë xheloze.*

Këto fjalë, tregojnë transparencën dhe çiltërsinë me personin që ka kërkuar dorën e saj. Me fjalët:Unë kam një vajzë ajo i rrëfen gjendjen e saj sociale. Kurse me fjalët jam shumë xheloze ajo flet mbi një të metë në natyrën dhe karakterin e saj.

Kur Hatib ibnu Ebi Beltea ia përcolli këto fjalë Profetit a.s, ky i fundit i tha:Përsa i përket vajzës së saj, ne e lusim Zotin që ta ndihmojë. Kurse përsa i përket xhelozisë, e lusim Zotin që tia largojë.

Pas kësaj, Profeti a.s u martua me Umu Selemen dhe kurrë nuk u ankua për praninë e vajzës së saj dhe as për xhelozinë e saj.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Si të gjykojë vajza, nëse djali që ka kërkuar dorën e saj është i përshtatshëm ose jo?*
Ndodh shpesh, që me t’u prezantuar dhe takuar vajza me djalin që ka kërkuar dorën e saj, ajo thotë se nuk ndihet e qetë dhe e sigurtë me këtë djalë. E njëjta gjë mund të ndodhë dhe me djalin. Ai pohon që vajza është e mirëedukuar dhe shumë e mirë, por nuk ndihet i sigurtë nëse dëshiron që ajo të bëhet bashkëshortja e tij. 

Si duhet t’a trajtojmë këtë problem tek të rinjtë? Si duhet t’i ndihmojnë të marrin vendimin e duhur në raste të tilla?

Në raste të tilla, të rinjtë duhet të përdorin ligjin prioriteteve. Që në takimin e parë me vajzën, djali duhet t’a pyesë dhe të diskutojë me të mbi gjërat primare sipas radhës.

Shikimi dhe prezantimi mes djalit dhe vajzë, është caktuar me qëllim që të dy të sigurohen para se të ndërmerret një vendim fejese.

Sot, diçka e tillë është bërë akoma më e lehtë, pasi mjetet e telekomunikacionit janë shtuar. Sot, si djali ashtu dhe vajza mund të prezanohen në telefon – nëse banojnë shumë larg njëri-tjetrit – ose me anë të internetit, ku secili e shikon tjetrin dhe bisedojnë.

Para disa kohësh, ndodhesha në një konferencë me disa dijetarë, të cilët ngulmonin në faktin se gruaja është mirë të mos dalë, veçse me lejen e burrit të saj.

Unë ndërhyra dhe u thashë që teknologjia moderne i ka ndryshyar dhë shndërruar plotësisht shumë koncepte. Sot, edhe pse gruaja mund të qëndrojë e mbyllur në shtëpi, ajo e ka shumë të lehtë të dalë dhe të shohë gjithë botën pa dalë jashtë shtëpisë. Me të hapur internetin, ajo është e lirë të bredhë, vizitojë dhe bisedojë me miliona njerëz. Me anë të internetit, ajo mund të shohë kë të dojë dhe njëkohësisht mund t’a shohin të tjerët me anë të kamerës.

Kështu, *kriteri i parë* për të gjykuar nëse një vajzë i përshtatet një djali dhe anasjellta, është *kriteri pamor*.

*Kriteri i dytë*, është kriteri *mendor dhe i arsyes*. Ne mundemi t’a zbulojmë arsyen dhe llogjikën e tjetrit, vetëm duke u ulur dhe biseduar me të.

*Kriteri i tretë* dhe i fundit është *zemra*. Pasi syri të ketë parë dhe mendja ka gjykuar, është zemra ajo që merr vendimin final.

Nëse një djalë është takuar me një vajzë dhe anën e saj të jashme e vlerëson me 33 %, mendjen dhe arsyen 16 %, kurse ndjenjat e tij për të 33 %, kjo përqindje është e mjaftueshme për të hedhur hapin e fejesës.

Nëse përqindja e tre kritereve së bashku, është mbi pesëdhjetë, atëherë vendimi për fejesë është më i lehtë.

Nëse edhe pas një vlerësimi të mirë, dyshimet dhe lëkundja vazhdon, atëherë qoftë djali, qoftë vajza kanë nevojë të ulen përsëri me njëri-tjetrin. Sa më shumë t’a shohin njëri-tjetrin, të bisedojnë dhe të mbledhin informacion, aq më shumë forcohet bindja, bien dyshimet dhe lehtësohet marrja e vendimit.

Por, ndonjëherë kriteri pamor është i plotësuar, po ashtu i mendjes dhe i zemrës, por një lidhje fejese ose martese e tillë është plot pengesa. Këto pengesa mund të jenë zakonet dhe traditat e ndryshme. Ndonjëherë pengesë mund të bëhet kombësia ose nënshtetësia e ndryshme mes djalit dhe vajzës. Ndonjëherë mund të bëhen pengesë dallimet sektare dhe ideologjike.

Para disa kohësh, një vajzë më dërgoi një email në të cilin më thoshte:”Unë jam sunnite dhe ka gjashtë muaj që nëpërmjet internetit jam njohur me një djalë shi’i. Duke qenë se ne të dy e duam njëri-tjetrin, unë i kërkova që të kërkojë dorën time. Ai më tha se familja e tij refuzonin që djali të martohej me një sunnite. Ndërkohë që edhe familja ime e refuzojnë që unë të martohem me një djalë shi’i. Nëse unë dhe ai martohemi pa pëlqimin e prindërve, si prindërit e mi ashtu dhe prindërit e tij do na braktisin. Gjithashtu, unë do të humbas dhe vendin e punës, pasi më duhet të largohem nga vendi im, sepse ky djalë jeton në perëndim. çfarë më këshilloni ju të veproj?”

Unë iu përgjigja:”Nga kjo tablo e shkurtër, unë mendoj se nëse ti martohesh me këtë djalë, martesa do jetë e dështuar për dy shkaqe kryesore:

*I pari*, ka të bëjë me dallimet sektare, gjë e cila ndikon drejtpërdrejt në familje. Nesër ju të dy do të keni fëmijë dhe do të përballeni me probleme përsa i përket edukimit të tyre, do i edukoni si sunni apo shi’i.

*I dyti*, nëse martohesh me këtë djalë, ti do të humbasësh prindërit dhe familjen tënde dhe kjo është një humbje e madhe. Martesa juaj mund të mos vazhdojë për një kohë të gjatë, por prindërit i humbe.

Veç kësaj, ti e ke njohur këtë djalë nëpërmjet internetit dhe jam i bindur se ti nuk e njeh mirë atë. Ai mund të ketë me dhjetëra vajza të tjera, të cilave u thotë se i dashuron dhe se dëshiron të martohet me to. Kështu, unë të këshilloj t’i shkëpusësh lidhjet me këtë djalë dhe të mos ndërmarrësh aventura të rrezikshme.”

Në legjislacionin islam, ekziston një padi krejt e veçantë, e cila njihet me emrin *“padia e forcës”*. Kjo ndodh kur babai i vajzës refuzon pa ndonjë shkak, t’a martojë vajzën e tij, edhe pse djali është i mirë dhe i përshtatshëm për vajzën dhe ajo vetë e pranon. Në një rast të tillë, legjislacioni islam i jep të drejtën vajzës të ngrejë padi në gjykatë kundër të atit. Ajo i tregon gjykatësit që babai e ka privuar nga martesa për shkaqe dhe arsye të pa llogjikshme. Në një rast të tillë, gjykatësi e fton babanë dhe i kërkon sqarime. Nëse babai arrin t’a bindë gjykatësin se djali që ka kërkuar dorën e vajzës së tij dhe që ajo vetë e ka pranuar është i papërshtatshëm për të, gjykatësi në këtë rast e hedh poshtë padinë. Në të kundërt, gjykatësi ndërhyn dhe e marton vajzën me djalin që ka kërkuar dorën e saj. Unë personalisht, kur punoja si gjykatës, kam lidhur më shumë se një kurorë në këtë formë.

----------

